# Cool new arrow wrap trick



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I've never understood why wraps are so popular to begin with. They add weight to your arrow and in the wrong place. I guess they look cool with some of the graphics.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I use solid white just because they show up so well, heat shrink would be heavier and would not show up at all.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

Gloss white plastic spray paint works well and is cheaper pre doz and lighter,Just saying


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

millerarchery said:


> I use solid white just because they show up so well, heat shrink would be heavier and would not show up at all.
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


well?...you're part right cause yeah...i couldn't imagine using heat shrink for wraps cause i bet 1 length of heat shink weighs as much as a doz. pack of wraps...that said..they do make WHITE heat shrink..i used it in 1/2" lengths that shrunk down to about 7/16ths on the front fletchings of my stump-fletch arrows..


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I definitely wouldn't use that either due to their weight. My 5" wraps from Battle Drum only weight 3.1 grains so they don't affect FOC much at all. I also don't know how well fletching will stick to that compared to wraps either. You can buy non-custom wraps for a few dollars so I don't see the benefit?


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

I got a tip from reading Kegan McCabe's website suggesting kitchen contact paper worked well as a wrap. I haven't tried it yet but I will.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Vinyl wraps are my choice 

I would not use heat shrink


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

I've tried contact paper. It works, but it's a little fragile.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

The only thing that bothers me about the wraps is the stiffning of the shafts. I think my wraps are causing my arrows to go left on me. The ones John put on without the wraps are more accurate. I need to remove all the wraps and feathers and start over. I can stack arrows with the ones without the wraps and that makes a big difference on the score sheet......


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you guys can tell the difference in FOC or spine between arrows with wraps or without you are operating on a much higher level than me...LOL. We are only talking a few grains here and with the point weights many of us use a few grains on the back of the arrow aren't going to have much effect IMO. 

Do wraps change FOC and spine...yes. Is it noticeable...not to me. Shrink tubing...never tried it. I'll stick with Onestringer wraps or real paint.


----------



## Forrest Halley (Jul 24, 2011)

They will slightly stiffen the shafts as do long fletchings. Adding weight to the back of the arrow makes it stiffer. It can hurt FOC of which we all need 5000% of to make sure the arrow doesn't bounce off. Kidding, but come on guys.....


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> If you guys can tell the difference in FOC or spine between arrows with wraps or without you are operating on a much higher level than me...LOL. We are only talking a few grains here and with the point weights many of us use a few grains on the back of the arrow aren't going to have much effect IMO.
> 
> Do wraps change FOC and spine...yes. Is it noticeable...not to me. Shrink tubing...never tried it. I'll stick with Onestringer wraps or real paint.


X2...I couldnt of said it better....I use 5" Onestringer wraps and 3-4" Trueflight feathers.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

wcw280 said:


> electrical heat shrink


Could work but how well do the fletches stick to it? Will be interesting to see how you go.



Forrest Halley said:


> Adding weight to the back of the arrow makes it stiffer.


I never have understood that one, imo its an old wives tale. Long fletchings might possibly catch more air and stiffen it up a very tiny amount (slow the flexing somewhat) but the weight isn't enough to do anything.

I haven't seen any difference with wraps at all. Bare shaft with and without fly the same.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

rembrandt said:


> The only thing that bothers me about the wraps is the stiffning of the shafts. I think my wraps are causing my arrows to go left on me. The ones John put on without the wraps are more accurate. I need to remove all the wraps and feathers and start over. I can stack arrows with the ones without the wraps and that makes a big difference on the score sheet......[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I wondered about this when I saw it in another thread but did not comment at the time. Could it be that the fletching is oriented differently on your arrows. Just don't see a wrap making that much of a difference. However,since I have never used them,not sure.:dontknow:


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok not to step on any toes as I am fairly new to the sport, but the gentleman that taught me this has killed many deer, elk, hogs, mule deer and probably other animals that he has not told me about. He is one hell of a shot too. Day in and day out he is probably the most consistant of anyone that shoots at our range. His arrows fly beautifully and he is very accurate at 30 yards as that is as far as I have seen him shoot and he is what I would call very good at that distance. And the majority of our shots on game are gonna be 20 or under how much is a few grains on the beck of the shaft gonna matter when you have a 200 grain point on the front?


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

wcw280 said:


> Ok so last week at the range I got to looking at a fellow archer's arrows and he told me he used electrical heat shrink and that it was just as tough, but quite a bit cheaper. I thought this was pretty smart myself. I have some ordered to do my arrows with. Anyone else out there using this method for their wraps? If so what are your thoughts on it? thanks


I wouldn't use them. My 6 inch, white wraps are $12 for 5 dozen shipped. That's 20 cents each and will be way easier to apply than shrink wrap. It was said before, they will be a lot lighter too. If you're worried about that.


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

In my opinion...there are a lot of valid options out there. The best one is the one that works best for you. I prefer the vinyl wraps (even before we started selling them). Here is my thought.

1) protects the arrow...no need to scrape off the fletching which will damage the arrows
2) easy to refletch
3) easier to find
4) I get to put some very cool, personalized graphics on every arrow I shoot.

Weight has been proven not to be an issue in most cases. The speed most of these bows are shooting aren't going to affect an arrow with 5 grains of weight added to the back end. We've shot through the hooter shooter and bare shaft tuned (with and without the wrap on) and seen no difference in arrow flight due to the wrap using a 42lb trad bow and a 50lb compound bow. I would expect that the 75lb+ compounds a lot of guys are shooting would see the same 

All that said...if the heat shrink fits your budget better, you like it and it works for you awesome. Just bear in mind...according to the Beman website (I haven't checked the others for this) "Heat will damage the structure of carbon shafts and should always be avoided" Of course they are referring to hot melt glue like we used to use on the aluminum shafts so the amount of heat needed for the heat shrink may not be as big of an issue, but it certainly bears attention.

Happy shooting


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm having Onestringer make these for me.

I may be a lil bias because I designed these myself...but just look on his website at all the different designs you can come up with.

Ray :shade:


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

Where can you buy five dozen wraps for 12 bucks? and if so do they have 7 inch wraps?


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

There's a guy in the classifieds selling them. Just search wraps and several will come up. He used to have different colours at one time. After buying 5 dozen, I haven't need to purchase anymore, as you can expect.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I bareshaft tune with my wraps on..no problem here..


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

I hate wraps

spray can of krylon


----------



## hockey7 (Jan 29, 2004)

I like wraps. When feathers get damaged, I can scrape off the wrap and refletch without damaging the shaft. You can find arrows in grass alot easier too. I bare shaft with my wraps on.
I also use fletch tape with a dab of glue on the front of my feathers, but with a very short section of this shrink wrap, I wouldn't have to use a dab of glue, so when a feather gets damaged, I can carefully pull the feather off my wrap and refletch...no need to scrape the wrap off too. I'll have to try this.


----------

